# Marriage in Thailand



## kunaia (Feb 7, 2017)

So me and my gf are wanting to get married. I am a British national living in UK and my gf is a Filipina living in Philippines. We want to be married in Thailand so i was hoping some people here might be able to offer some advice and instight. 
What will we need? How long are we talking? Cost of just a basic civil service etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Two ways , to do , 1 get any of the visa companys , they will do all the work and paperwork for you , price 15,000 Baht , or less , spread over 3_4 days , very easy and relaxed , 2 do it yourself , can be done in 2 days , express service they don't do anymore , ( was possible to do in one day ) so if you like running about between embassy and getting paperwork translated and certified , then 5,000 or less , your fees are less , I am just adding in travel , food and anything else you buy over the two days , I had car and all addresses put in GPS before going , and copies of all my paperwork. Choice is yours , but if I was to do it again , then it would be the easy way and pay the 15,000 Baht and let others have the hastle , still a very cheap wedding and you should be enjoying it


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Two ways , to do , 1 get any of the visa companys , they will do all the work and paperwork for you , price 15,000 Baht , or less , spread over 3_4 days , very easy and relaxed , 2 do it yourself , can be done in 2 days , express service they don't do anymore , ( was possible to do in one day ) so if you like running about between embassy and getting paperwork translated and certified , then 5,000 or less , your fees are less , I am just adding in travel , food and anything else you buy over the two days , I had car and all addresses put in GPS before going , and copies of all my paperwork. Choice is yours , but if I was to do it again , then it would be the easy way and pay the 15,000 Baht and let others have the hastle , still a very cheap wedding and you should be enjoying it . Now paperwork , passport , birth certificate , divorce paperwork all for both of you . Wedding photos are going to cost you 15,000 upwards , most do deals to get you in the door at 6,000 Baht , then 3 changes of clothes and 6 hours later you are finished , wait 7 days and go and see pics , now the fun starts , even you will pick more photos as they are all spot on , that's why I said 15,000 upwards , still very cheap for what you get !! , Biggest problem is you , come over for holiday and go around all the venue's and get prices , you decide how much you want to pay , well sorry she will decide , we just go along


----------

